# programmable power strip: programming multiple times



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Aquarium Controller for actual programmability.

Otherwise, just use outlet timers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

This timer, which is available under several brand names, such as Leviton and an appliance module for each device you wish to control, up to eight. Do NOT use lamp control modules. If you do, eventually someone or some power event will try to dim one. 

http://www.amazon.com/Smarthome-X10...BXFU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1335224991&sr=8-2

Since you only named three devices, three appliance grade (with ground plug) mechanical timesr will plug into a semi-standard power strip. One with the outlets sideways instead of stacked on top of each other.


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

samamorgan said:


> Aquarium Controller for actual programmability.
> 
> Otherwise, just use outlet timers.


ive looked at the controllers, they look a little expensive and over complicated for what im trying to do..

Ive used outlet timers for awhile.. but when you have 4 plugs your trying to control for, they take up alot of space


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Yeah, unfortunately there is a gap in availability.

If you are handy with electric stuff and soldering, check out the "Wasser Controller" link in my signature. I had the same question and solved it by utilizing an irrigation controller.

Not for those looking for a ready-made solution.


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

i wish i was.. ... but sounds like i stumbled upon a great product




Wasserpest said:


> Yeah, unfortunately there is a gap in availability.
> 
> If you are handy with electric stuff and soldering, check out the "Wasser Controller" link in my signature. I had the same question and solved it by utilizing an irrigation controller.
> 
> Not for those looking for a ready-made solution.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> This timer, which is available under several brand names, such as Leviton and an appliance module for each device you wish to control, up to eight. Do NOT use lamp control modules. If you do, eventually someone or some power event will try to dim one.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Smarthome-X10...BXFU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1335224991&sr=8-2
> 
> Since you only named three devices, three appliance grade (with ground plug) mechanical timesr will plug into a semi-standard power strip. One with the outlets sideways instead of stacked on top of each other.


 thanks for the link, i forgot all about this X10 stuff, its bin around for a while now, neat concept. i think i c a way to add a remote to my lights :biggrin:


----------



## discusonly (Mar 28, 2010)

If you just need 4 time outlet, why not something like this?

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs..._mmc=shopping-_-googlebase-_-D27X-_-100685866

If you need more, just get add a second one.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

discusonly said:


> If you just need 4 time outlet, why not something like this?
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs..._mmc=shopping-_-googlebase-_-D27X-_-100685866
> 
> If you need more, just get add a second one.


Because, unfortunately, although this isn't made obvious, all four timed outlets are on or off at the same time. So this is just like every other single outlet timer, just a bit fancier.

Now if they were independently programmable, it would be the solution.

Can you guess how excited I was when I saw this thing for the first time? :icon_evil


----------



## nvladik (Jan 12, 2012)

Wasserpest said:


> Because, unfortunately, although this isn't made obvious, all four timed outlets are on or off at the same time. So this is just like every other single outlet timer, just a bit fancier.
> 
> Now if they were independently programmable, it would be the solution.
> 
> Can you guess how excited I was when I saw this thing for the first time? :icon_evil


I also had an issue with this timer turning on and off. Programmes everything correctly, but it just wouldn't work. Quality isn't there.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

ReefKeeper lite would fit the bill


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

reef keeper lite
only problem is, i can't figure out how to have a noon-rest time with the programming. but since i'm running co2, its not a big deal for me. i have a light, co2, moon light, and heater in the 4 outlets.


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

eklikewhoa said:


> ReefKeeper lite would fit the bill


Ya.. that would work.. 1 problem... its 120$... that's really outrageous to me for something that is simply supposed to turn stuff on and off

I see that you get alot out of it... but im looking for simple here and space saving


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

msawdey said:


> Ya.. that would work.. 1 problem... its 120$... that's really outrageous to me for something that is simply supposed to turn stuff on and off
> 
> I see that you get alot out of it... but im looking for simple here and space saving


 
Unfortunately you're not going to find what you are after without spending some money. Your options are pretty limited in the aquarium trade.


----------



## josolanes (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm using multiple outlet timers for ease of use and cost (range in cost from $5-20 depending on durability and amount of scheduling)


----------



## discusonly (Mar 28, 2010)

Wasserpest said:


> Because, unfortunately, although this isn't made obvious, all four timed outlets are on or off at the same time. So this is just like every other single outlet timer, just a bit fancier.
> 
> Now if they were independently programmable, it would be the solution.
> 
> Can you guess how excited I was when I saw this thing for the first time? :icon_evil


 
Oh.. My bad.. I guess the option is to get 2 power strip with each having 2 individual timer. That will probably take the cost up to about $60-$70


----------

